# Radon ZR Lightning T. Staxx



## jimmy-eat-world (16. Juni 2006)

Das Radon ZR Lightning T. Staxx gibt es ja schon seit ein paar tagen zu erwerben, jetzt interessiert mich, ob es schon jemand im Forum besitzen tut (schönes Deutsch) und wenn ja, wie zufrieden er/sie ist. 
Ein Spezl will sich das Teil nämlich holen.

Tausend Dank für eure Antworten


----------



## _stalker_ (17. Juni 2006)

bis auf gabel und reifen ist das eigendlich das selbe bike, wie das zr ltd, das ich mir letzten spätsommer gekauft habe...

preis/leistung top - brauchbarer aufbau und funktioniert alles
den sattel würde ich sofort tauschen, da er imho hässlich und zudem schwer ist

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (17. Juni 2006)

Kommt bald... Werde berichten.


----------



## boersiator (18. Juni 2006)

Ich binauch noch potentieller Kaufinteressent ;-)

Bilder wären jetzt die Härte!


----------



## Ben1000 (18. Juni 2006)

Na irgendwann müsst ihr euch entscheiden. Das Bike ist ja nur auf 200 Stück limitiert. .Die werden bestimmt nicht ewig reichen. Oder ist das evt. nur ein Marketingtrick?!


----------



## jimmy-eat-world (18. Juni 2006)

Bilder und ein kleiner Bericht wären ja total fit, aber ich glaube, dass es noch keiner ausgeliefert bekommen hat, ich hab mal angerufen und die meinten, dass man mit 3 bis 4 wöchiger Lieferzeit rechnen müsse.


----------



## Ben1000 (18. Juni 2006)

Als ich bestellt habe, waren es noch 2 bis 3 Wochen... Wollen wir mal hoffen! Aber vielleicht hat es ja jemand im Laden abgeholt.


----------



## boersiator (18. Juni 2006)

Ich raus aus dem Spiel, habe mir soeben das QLT PRO online bestellt 

Da ich mich nicht zwischen HT und Fully entscheiden konnte und immer wieder bad news zu den Fox-Gabeln höre, hat mir das Gesamtsetup des QLT PRO (Reba SL, AVID 7, DT 190, XT-Kurbel ...) preis-/leistungstechnisch besser gefallen.


----------



## jimmy-eat-world (18. Juni 2006)

Ja, das ist natürlich auch ein nettes bike.
Hier stimmt natürlich auch die Preis Leistung.

Ich denke, dass die Fox Gabel richtig gut ist, hab da mal im Biketest ein bisschen geblättert. 

Was mich aber an der Stax Edition ein bisschen stört ist, dass die Gabel nur 
80mm Federweg hat und nicht 100 - naja es ist ja eigentlich auch ein Racebike und da sind 100 mm nichts - wäre aber trotzdem schön.


----------



## _stalker_ (18. Juni 2006)

Der Rahmen ist mit einer 100mm Gabel zu träge.


----------



## JanB75 (20. Juni 2006)

Hi,

ich wollte auch heute das Stax bestellen - telefonische Auskunft vom 20.6. "Das ist erst mal nicht da und ich weiss auch nicht, wann das wieder rein kommt. Bestellt ist es"... 

Hört sich in meinen Ohren nach naja so circa Ende Oktober an... Ich werd wohl lieber hier in nen Laden gehen...

Ciao, Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boersiator (20. Juni 2006)

JanB75 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich wollte auch heute das Stax bestellen - telefonische Auskunft vom 20.6. "Das ist erst mal nicht da und ich weiss auch nicht, wann das wieder rein kommt. Bestellt ist es"...
> 
> ...


 
Nimm das QLT Pro, da waren gestern noch 27 Stück von da


----------



## jimmy-eat-world (5. Juli 2006)

Ich habe es vor 4 wochen bestellt und nochimmer nicht ausgeliefert bekommen, hat es denn von euch schon jemand?


----------



## boersiator (5. Juli 2006)

jimmy-eat-world schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe es vor 4 wochen bestellt und nochimmer nicht ausgeliefert bekommen, hat es denn von euch schon jemand?


 
a n r u f e n !

es wurde doch hier schon diskutiert, dass die Stax Edition Lieferzeit hatte!
Die Bestellungen werden abgearbeitet, ruf einfach dort an.


----------



## Liljakatze (5. Juli 2006)

E N D L I C H !!!!!
Mein Radon ZR Litening T.Stax Edition ist seit gestern endlich da!!!
Habe es am 22.05. bestellt und musst ja dann doch nicht so lange warten, wie ich befürchtet hatte. Das Bike ist in einem einwandfreien  Zusatnd bei mir eingetroffen und fährt sich so geil!
Hat meine Erwartungen erfüllt. Einzig die fehlenden Muttern auf den Schlauchventilen stören ein bischen, so dass die Ventile drohen in der Felge zu verschwinden. Habe ich gleich abgeändert, sonst brechen die noch ab.
Die Fox 80 RL fährt sich ebenfallst super. Ne tolle Gabel und das an einem Bike unter 1000 EUR.
Schicke bald Bilder! Wer hat es noch?


----------



## Ben1000 (5. Juli 2006)

Jup, habe meins auch heute morgen bekommen. Konnte erst eine kleine Runde machen - allerdings ohne Vorderradbremse. Die funktioniert nämlich nicht. Habe die Bremse entlüftet, aber daran hat es nicht gelegen. Sie lässt sich einfach durchdrücken und greift dann nur minimal. Irgendwie lässt sich das doch einstellen. Werde mal das Forum durchforsten, oder hat jemand von euch einen Tip.

Fahrbericht und Fotos gibt es erst nach der ersten ausfahrt...


----------



## Liljakatze (5. Juli 2006)

Na, Glückwunsch! Das mit der Bremse ist ja ärgerlich. Musste am Vorderrad auch nochmal schnell die Bremsbeläge ausrichten. Die schliffen eiseitig zu sehr. sonst alles roger! Versuche mal ein paar Bilder zu schicken!
Meint Ihr das Bike ist wirklich auf 200 limitiert oder wird das nur ein Werbegag sein?
Gruß Liljakatze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boersiator (6. Juli 2006)

*b I L D E R ! *


----------



## Thunderbird (6. Juli 2006)

Abartig, dass die Fox jetzt schon in so günstigen Rädern steckt.
Sieht echt gut aus, die Ausstattung.  
Stimmt das Gewicht?



			
				Liljakatze schrieb:
			
		

> Einzig die fehlenden Muttern auf den Schlauchventilen stören ein bischen, so dass die Ventile drohen in der Felge zu verschwinden. Habe ich gleich abgeändert, sonst brechen die noch ab.


Ventile reißen nur aus dem Schlauch raus, wenn der wandert 
und die Muttern zu fest angezogen sind. Abbrechen tut nie was.

Thb


----------



## Liljakatze (7. Juli 2006)

Danke für den Ventil-Tip!
Wollte ml ein paar Bilder schicken, bekomme das aber irgendwie nicht hin. Die dürfen höchstens 60 KB haben. Wie bekommen ich die denn von 1,3 MB auf 60 KB? Wer kann mir helfen, dann gibt es auch ein paar Bilder?!
Gruß


----------



## Ben1000 (7. Juli 2006)

Liljakatze schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für den Ventil-Tip!
> Wollte ml ein paar Bilder schicken, bekomme das aber irgendwie nicht hin. Die dürfen höchstens 60 KB haben. Wie bekommen ich die denn von 1,3 MB auf 60 KB? Wer kann mir helfen, dann gibt es auch ein paar Bilder?!
> Gruß



Bilder kannste mit jedem Grafikprogramm in Jpeg umwandeln und kompriemieren.

@Thunderbird
Das Gewicht ist vollkommen O.K.. Ich habe es zwar noch nicht auf die Waage gestellt, aber die Beschleunigung ist sehr gut. Alles in allem hat das Bike auf meinen ersten Kilometern einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen.

Leider musste ich ja die Bremse beanstanden. Ausserdem haben die beim Pulvern an einer Stelle am Oberrohr gepatzt. Werde das mal Fotografieren und zu H&S schiecken. Die sollen das bestätigen, für den Fall eines Späteren schadens. Bei der gelegenheit kann ich sie ja dann gleich mal wegen der Bremse anmotzen!


----------



## Ben1000 (10. Juli 2006)

So, für alle Kaufinteressenten, hier mal ein kurzer Bericht:

Gefahren bin ich am Wochenende ca. 60 km mit dem Rad. Bis auf meine Vorderradbremse git es nichts zu beanstanden. Die hintere HFX bremst hervorragend, das mit der Vorderen wird schon nocht (neue Beläge müssen noch rein). Die Gabel spricht sehr schön an, allerdings habe ich keine Vergleichswerte, da das meine erste Federgabel ist. Sie könnte evt. ein bischen mehr Federweg haben, das würde nicht schaden. Ich habe das Gefühl, als wäre das Heck bocksteif, es kommt wirklich jeder Kieselstein durch (bei ca. 2 Bar Luftdruck). Dementsprechend hüpft das Bike auch leicht, wenn der Weg holprig wird. Aber auch hier habe ich nur wenig Vergleichswerte! Zum Antrieb brauche ich nicht viel zu sagen, oder!? Die Sitzposition finde ich angenehm, auch wenn ich meine Barends nach einigen km ganz schön vermisst habe...

Gewicht ist laut Personenwaage 12,0 kg mit PD M540 Klickpedalen und Tacho. Ich schätze, dass es ein wenig schwerer ist, so genau sind die Waagen ja nicht.

So, und nun ein paar der viel Gefragten Bilder. Die sind allerdings eher schlecht als recht!









andere Seite - von Vorne - Bremse hinten - Cockpit - Sattel - Gabel


----------



## roeb (10. Juli 2006)

sehr sehr schönes bike  bin schon am haddern mit mir


----------



## boersiator (11. Juli 2006)

StadtPomeranze schrieb:
			
		

> sehr sehr schönes bike  bin schon am haddern mit mir


 
Bei dem Preis hadern?


----------



## Ben1000 (13. Juli 2006)

Ich will auf keinen Fall Werbung machen, aber wen es Interessiert, das Radon ZR Lightning T. Stax gibt es nur noch 50 mal. Kam gerade per Mail rein.


----------



## Jehoover (14. Juli 2006)

würde das gern bestellen aber irgendwie habe ich eine totale abneigung gegen scheibenbremsen!
als alternative will ich die hs33 dranbauen lassen und dann mal sehen wo der preis hingeht... (ma gucken obs überhaupt möglich ist...)

sonst scheint das ja wirklich ein klasse renner zu sein...


----------



## Ben1000 (14. Juli 2006)

So weit ich weiß steht H&S nicht gerade auf veränderungen. Aber ruf doch mal an und frag nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jehoover (16. Juli 2006)

zum Thema Umbau bekommt man keine Aussage 

Aber die Aussage das es nur 200 Stk. gibt schein eine Werbefinte gewesen zu sein!
Er meinte nur das die noch das Lager voll haben und welche nachbestellt haben... Also Limitiert scheint höchstens der Preis zu sein


----------



## Liljakatze (16. Juli 2006)

Also, das die das Lager bei HS Bike Discount mit "T-Stax-Modellen" noch vollhaben sollen, kann ich ja kaum glauben. Habe heute ersteinmal eine Mail an HS geschickt und mich nach der Limitierung erkundigt. Mir fehlt zu meinem Bike nämlich auch so was wie ein "Echtheitszertifikat" mit laufender Produktionsnummer. Müsste ja eigentlich irgendwo zwischen 1 und 200 liegen. Vielleicht kommt ja schnell ne Antwort von HS. Dann lasse ich es euch wissen.


----------



## Ben1000 (16. Juli 2006)

Echtheitszertifikat? Laufende Nummerierung? Glaube kaum das du sowas von H&S bekommst. Das Rad ist echt Asiatisch, mit nem echten Aufkleber von Radon. Ich habe letzte Woche eine Mail mit Angeboten bekommen und da stand dass nur noch 50 Stück von der Stax Edition da ist. Ich denke, dass die einfach nicht gleich 200 Bikes in drei Monaten verkaufen!


----------



## Liljakatze (16. Juli 2006)

Eigentlich ist mir das mit der Limitierung auch egal. habe es ja nicht als Geldanlage erworben, sondern als Spaßobjekt. Und das ist es allemal. Die Fox-Gabel ist echt der Hammer, obwohl sie nicht viel besser als ne Rock Shox Reba ist. Trotzdem ein super Bike und im vergleich zu meinem M8 ein echter Hit. Und das für unter 1000 EUR.


----------



## Liljakatze (18. Juli 2006)

Hi Ben1000!
Na, wie kommst du mit deinem Radon zurecht?
Finde das Bike macht echt Laune, wobei ich mich mit der Bremsleistung der Hayes noch nicht so ganz anfreunden mag. Kenne nur Shimano XT Bremse und Magura Julie als Vergleich und muß sagen, daß mir die beiden fast esser gefiehlen. Auch mußte ich jetzt schon ein paar mal die Bremsbeläge am Hinterrad neu ausrichten, die schleifen doch ganz schön. habe die Nobby Reifen  gegen meine gebrauchten Racing Ralph getauscht, fahre hier ja mehr Asphalt und Schotter als wirklich schweres Gelände. Vom Scape Sattel bin ich auch nicht so überzeugt, habe Ihn gegen einen Terry ausgewechselt.
Sonst bin ich ganz zufrieden und hoffe, das die Freude am Bike noch lange vorhält.
Gruß Liljakatze


----------



## Liljakatze (18. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute!
Hier wie versprochen die Antwort von H&S auf meine Frage zur Limitierung des T-Staxx Modells

Zitat:

*vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage  ein Limitierungs-Zertifikat ist tatsächlich nicht vorgesehen. Aber der Schriftzug T.Stax-Edition belegt die Exklusivität dieses Modells. Weitere Modelle mit diesem Schriftzug gibt es definitiv nicht.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Bonn,
J.Drews, H&S Bike-Discount*

so, macht uns alle nicht viel schlauer, aber vielleicht hats ja dem einen oder anderen was gebracht.

Gruß liljakatze


----------



## Ben1000 (18. Juli 2006)

Liljakatze schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ben1000!
> Na, wie kommst du mit deinem Radon zurecht?
> Finde das Bike macht echt Laune, wobei ich mich mit der Bremsleistung der Hayes noch nicht so ganz anfreunden mag. Kenne nur Shimano XT Bremse und Magura Julie als Vergleich und muß sagen, daß mir die beiden fast esser gefiehlen. Auch mußte ich jetzt schon ein paar mal die Bremsbeläge am Hinterrad neu ausrichten, die schleifen doch ganz schön. habe die Nobby Reifen  gegen meine gebrauchten Racing Ralph getauscht, fahre hier ja mehr Asphalt und Schotter als wirklich schweres Gelände. Vom Scape Sattel bin ich auch nicht so überzeugt, habe Ihn gegen einen Terry ausgewechselt.
> Sonst bin ich ganz zufrieden und hoffe, das die Freude am Bike noch lange vorhält.
> Gruß Liljakatze




Ich bin durchwegs zufrieden mit dem Bike. Die Gabel ist hervorragend, wenn man sie mal eingestellt hat und das ist echt einfach und unkompliziert. Über den Antrieb brauche ich nichts zu erzählen. Es sollte allerdings ein Kettenstrebenschutz ab Werk dabei sein, da die Kette schon böse auf diese schlägt, aber war schnell nachgerüstet. Der Rahmen macht einen guten Eindruck, ist allerdings bocksteif und ich habe einen kleinen Fehler in der Pulverung auf dem Oberrohr entdeckt. Eine Email mit einem Gesuch zur Garantiebestätigung wurde bisher noch nicht beantwortet. Der Vorbau könnte nach meinem Geschmack noch 5 mm kürzer sein, die Lenkeigenschaften würden direkter werden. Von den Bremsen bin ich auch nicht hammermässig begeistert. Sie waren schlecht entlüftet. Nachdem das Problem behoben war gehen sie jetzt zwar gut, aber die Dosierungs ist echt nicht so der wahnsinn. Der Druckpunkt der Hinterradbremse scheint bei längeren Abfahrten etwas zu wandern -> härter zu werden. Ist aber nicht wirklich störend. Der Sattel ist auch nicht der wahnsinn, aber im Moment habe ich kein Geld für einen neuen, muss also erst mal herhalten.

Hört sich evt. etwas negativ an, aber das meiste sind Individualiesierungssachen, die man bei jedem Bike vornehmen muss. Im grossen und ganzen ein gutes Bike mit guten Fahreigenschaften. Alles was ich angeführt habe ist halb so schlimm. Selbst mir den Bremsen komme ich inzwischen ganz gut zurecht.


----------



## jimmy-eat-world (25. Juli 2006)

Ich bin mit meiner Stax Edition sehr zufrieden. Als kleinen Kritikpunkt möchte ich die Hayes Nine Bremsen nennen, deren Dosierbarkeit bei Null liegt, aber die Hauptsache zu bremsen das tun sie recht ordentlich.
Ich werde in nächster Zeit noch den Nobby Nic gegen den Racing Ralph austauschen und mir Crankbrothers Pedale dranschrauben, das spart kräfig an Gewicht.

Ein kleiner Schönheitsfehler wie ich finde sind die silbernen Speichen, da wären schwarze schon schöner, aber das kann man wirklich nicht ankreiden an so einem Bike für einen Riesen.


----------



## CrashOversteel (25. Juli 2006)

Aslo ich hab zwar ein ZR Team Only aber ja auch Hayes Nine und bei mir lief die von Angfang an top, ohne Schleifen mit guter Dosierbarkeit und ordentlicher Verzögerung (durch die schwere große 180er Scheibe)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (25. Juli 2006)

Das Stax hat vorne auch 180er. Bremsen tun die wirklich gut, aber das mit der Dosierbarkeit kann nicht dein ernst sein. Es ist ja nicht so, dass sie gar nicht Dosierbar sind, aber besonders feinfühlig kann man das nicht nennen. Aber inzwischen bremsen die echt bissig. Hat nur ein bischen gedauert. Wenn man sich an den plötzlichen Druckpunkt gewöhnt hat, kann man wirklich zufrieden sein...


----------



## Liljakatze (25. Juli 2006)

Ja, aber bis es mit den Bremsen soweit war, hat es schon ganz schön gedauert. Das kenne ich so selbst von der günstigen Magura Julie nicht. Aber das ist auch sicherlich von Anfang an Einstellungssache.


----------



## CrashOversteel (26. Juli 2006)

Naja, ich bin ja auch von v-brake auf Scheibe umgestiegen und da ist es dann deutlich besser. Sonst bin ich vorher schon Hayes Comp und die HS33 gefahren.


----------



## jimmy-eat-world (26. Juli 2006)

Genau das mit dem plötzlichen Druckpunkt stört mich, aber bremsen tun die wirlich wie sau, ich glaube sogar das die Louise das nicht besser kann, jedoch kann die auch erheblich feinfühliger bedient werden


----------



## Ben1000 (27. Juli 2006)

jimmy-eat-world schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das mit dem plötzlichen Druckpunkt stört mich, aber bremsen tun die wirlich wie sau, ich glaube sogar das die Louise das nicht besser kann, jedoch kann die auch erheblich feinfühliger bedient werden



Bin von einem Freund die Louise mal gefahren. Die ist wirklich besser zu dosieren, aber die Bremskraft bei der Hayes ist tatsächlich höher.


----------



## jimmy-eat-world (21. August 2006)

Schaut mal auf die Radon SSV Angebote.
http://radon-bikes.de/pdfs/ssv_web2.pdf
Da gibt es jetzt die Stax Edition mit RLT Gabel für den gleichen Preis.
Ich denke dass die Sache mit den 200 Limitierten Stück eine ziemliche Verarsche war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (21. August 2006)

Ach was das hat schon seine Richtigkeit
Das "limitiert auf 200 Stück" bezog sich ja auf die Version mit Fox RL


----------



## jimmy-eat-world (22. August 2006)

Das glaub ich auch. )


----------



## andi. (1. November 2006)

*threadausgrab*

hat schon wer das 2007er modell bestellt? oder weis irgendwas darüber?


----------



## Liljakatze (5. Januar 2007)

Na Jungs und Mädels!

Wie sieht denn Euer Fazit jetzt nach guten sechs Monaten aus?
Würdet Ihr das Bike nochmal kaufen?
Was sind die Dinge, die Euch stören?

Bin mit meinem Bike ganz zufrieden. Für den Preis war das ja auch leicht.

Werde mich aber nach einem halben Jahr doch gegen die Hayes Bremse entscheiden, da ich mit Ihr gar nicht zufrieden bin. Denke ich werde auf ne Magura Luise umsteigen. Die HFX ist mir einfach zu schlecht zu dosieren.
Na ja, ist ja auch schon in die Jahre gekommen. 

Also, laß mal was von Euch Radon Bikern hören.

Gruß Liljakatze


----------



## Sailor77 (22. Februar 2009)

merkwürdig,

nach einem halben jahr meldet sich keiner mehr zu dem bike. 
schon wieder uninteressant und muss was neues her? ich dachte immer ein gutes bike hält ein leben lang. hätte aber gerne den originalpreis gewusst, da ich mir es vielleicht gebarucht für 450,- kaufen werde.

gruß, jan


----------



## Ben1000 (23. Februar 2009)

999,- Euro hat das gekostet. Und ein Leben lang hält ein MTB mit sicherheit sowie so nicht, jedenfalls nicht wenn man es der Bestimmung entsprechend fährt. Je nachdem wie das Bike in Schuß ist, sind 450 Euro gut bis extrem teuer. Von meinem Radon sind übrigens nur noch die Bremsen, Federgabel und Schaltung übrig. Und diese Dinge werden wohl auch in den nächsten 2 Jahren ausgewechselt werden...


----------



## brigdompteur (23. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

Bin bis heute cirka 6000 km mit dem Radon gefahren und hatte bisher keine Defekte,geflegt habe ich es auch nicht gerade oft,naja dient jetzt als Winterschleuder.

Gruss


----------



## Liljakatze (23. Februar 2009)

Also, ich nutze das Bike jetzt seit Sommer 2006 und bin total zufrieden. Es hat schon den eine oder anderen MTB-Marathon hinter sich gebracht, bringt mich jeden Tag bei Wind und Wetter zur Arbeit und war letzte Woche gerade für ca. 150,00 EUR zum Checken beim Fachhändler. Es war jetzt mal ein neuer Steuersatz fällig und die Bremsen mussten entlüftete werden. Kann das Bike nur weiterempfehlen, auch wenn schon Antrieb (LX gegen XT) und Bremsen (Hayes gegen Magura) gewechselt wurden. 450,00 ist doch ein super Preis - da würde ich bei der Top Ausstattung nicht lange überlegen...


----------

